# GT-R Beats all at Portuguese drag race! + video



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

First time I enter a event like this and we (me and wife) won 10 trophies ;-)
Our (wife) best time was 11.595 (note that this 1/4mile was 20meter shorter and little uphill)
With a passenger my time was 5 times in a row with different size passenger 11.800 so a 60kg weight reduction would (not) make a lot of difference.
Temperature didn’t help +- 35 C 
0-60miles I couldn’t get under 4 sec!
The crowed was blow way by the car! I think as soon they get the $ together they will buy a GT-R !
Organizer said the fastest car didn’t come because they knew the GT-R was coming, so they stayed home to soup up there cars for next race. Only Ben know what I have in store for them then

Thanks CTG (Ben) and Cobb for the extra power!

A compilation video wife put together:
YouTube - GTR Portugal dragrace 4 7 10

Car specs:
Euro GTR 2010
Y-pipe
CTG titan Exhaust
AccessPort Custom Map
578,5 HP


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Well done. :thumbsup:

However, you need to put A LOT of money together to buy a GTR there. We get shafted on car tax but Portugal from a different planet. What was it, 165 K Euro?:nervous:


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

yeah you a right, it costs 127K Euro in Portugal
Mine is from Belgium 93K Euro inclusive taxes


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Its hardly racing anything too special though, is it?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

nope ;-)

"Organizer said the fastest car didn’t come because they knew the GT-R was coming, so they stayed home to soup up there cars for next race."

But we put down 2nd best time.
best time from a EVO 10.8750. But i'm sure that i would get that time with the temprature it was that day


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

That's the problem owning a GT-R, everyone wants to race you, and lose!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Roland, next time give them a chance. give them a head start (make weight) then reel them in


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

good idea ;-)


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

To be honest mate, although you did well, it's nothing special because in that vid, you weren't racing any "real" cars. 

I wouldn't even bother with cars that aren't in the same league, wasting time IMHO.

But congrats anyway


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

i know ;-)
First Time i ever went or entered a event like this.
Just Fun.
September there will be some real competition. But i will be prepared ;-)


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks more like a piss take lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Dr Forinor said:


> To be honest mate, although you did well, it's nothing special because in that vid, you weren't racing any "real" cars.
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with cars that aren't in the same league, wasting time IMHO.
> 
> But congrats anyway



nothing wrong with being a big fish in a small pond  

but ye agreed really close races does get the heart pumping


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> nothing wrong with being a big fish in a small pond
> 
> but ye agreed really close races does get the heart pumping


Hehe, fair enough, cant argue with that.

The reason why I wouldn't bother is cos half of the experience of racing against someone on the same level is you also improve your own skills, which is a big part of why I would do it in the first place


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL, talk about bringing a rather large gun to a pen-knife party! Well done on the trophies; sounds like you had fun. All the other guys probably had a fun day following you down the runway too.


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Yeah had tons of fun.
Kept giving rides to everybody ;-)
did like +50 runs! had to go for fuel couple of times ;-p

Well now scene got shaking, see next race if they come with the big guns.
Rumors say they are working on car that will do less then 10 sec


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a little confused,was this a drag day/event for pizza delivery drivers cars ?
What would have been worrying/embarassing would have been if you didn't go home with the trophies...still at least you would have got a nice pizza lunch !! LOL


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

xcraft said:


> yeah you a right, it costs 127K Euro in Portugal
> Mine is from Belgium 93K Euro inclusive taxes


Not 127K, more like 115k (like my premium) or 120k for the black edition.

P.S. Parabéns pelos troféus!


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

i'm sure it is 127K just was at Nissan a week ago


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

xcraft said:


> i'm sure it is 127K just was at Nissan a week ago


They inform you wrong 

I collected mine 1 month ago and pay those 115 000 euros i mentioned before. 

There is only one man (salesman) in portugal for the GTR and if isn´t that one that told you the price don´t believe too much  

That man is Sr. Artur Oliveira. :thumbsup:


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

How on earth do people in portugal afford to have high performance cars??


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

Note: Portugal is one of the European countries that import most high performance cars!
But they only use them to showoff :-(


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

aaah other posted some videos of cars that gave a little competition


GTR vs Renault 21 Turbo (no idea what this guy got under the hood!!)
YouTube - R21 vs GTR 35 Agueda 04-07-2010
YouTube - R21 Vs GTR 35 Agueda 04-07-2010
YouTube - Drag Portugal: Nissan GT-R vs. Renault 21 Turbo

GTR vs BMW M5
YouTube - Drag M5 vs Nissan Skyline GTR


----------

